# Clips to sign Eddie House



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

HMMMMMM..2 yrs 1.8 mil

I dont know what to think about this


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

He's a decent offensive boost off the bench for a low contract. I wouldn't expect him to make any real difference, but teams are starting to fill out their rosters and he's not a bad pickup.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> HMMMMMM..2 yrs 1.8 mil
> 
> I dont know what to think about this


Yeah --- what's wrong with him. That's less than a million a year. The Eddie House I rememer is a decent PG and was not known to have a negative attitude, so you'd think he could get more than that. Isn't that even less than what Rookies are paid? I wonder what's up?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

yea that contract for Eddie House is tiny..He is a great player comming off the bench and he might even be able to start..I bet he could of got more from other teams..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

he's worth the money you gave him and probably a bargain...but he's not a PG at all....if you want him to play PG for you then its a horrible signing....
he's a SG trapped in a PG's body....only a scorer...and a above average defender....but thats all no passing or pg skills


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Here's another idea ...*

On second thought, may be it is as simple as he truly WANTS to play for the Clippers!!!!

We're young, fun, motivated, have a good chance to make the playoffs and loyal fans who sell out the place. Look at what playing for the Clippers did for Boykins. Never heard of him until he played for us. So, could be good strategy on Eddie's part. 

His contract could also be loaded with incentives. We NEVER get the full story.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i'm not bashing him...he didnt fit in miami b/c he couldnt play pg....best of luck with the clips


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Where is the article that announced the signing? can you give us a link? If its true, i say its a great signing. Looks like no chance for hatten to make the team then though. house fits perfectly into the clippers IMO. I dont think he will get that much PT at PG since odom will play some point this year, but he also can play SG, and he could play PG if injuries required it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> I dont think he will get that much PT at PG since odom will play some point this year.


:laugh: :no: :|


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

I hope he was being sarcastic! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

um...not really. Dunleavy already said he was going to play odom at point, and point forward this year, utilizing his ball handling skills.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no....i was laughing at the fact that its referring to Odom on the Clippers 

:wave:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I still havent seen this signing announced anywhere. Id like to see house on the clips, but is this just a rumor?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> I still havent seen this signing announced anywhere. Id like to see house on the clips, but is this just a rumor?


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/clubhouse?team=lac

Maybe their just waiting until after this Odom thing is settled...?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Thats weird, they show the house signing, but not the polynice signing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no he signed for 2 yrs either 1.6 or 1.8 mil.....it was in the Herald....but i forgot that clips fans dont believe anything in the herald


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> no he signed for 2 yrs either 1.6 or 1.8 mil.....it was in the Herald....but i forgot that clips fans dont believe anything in the herald


getting a little hot there huh... I would be too if I now realized that were not gonna get anything out of this entire offseason except Samaki Walker..LMAO :laugh:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

eddie house would be a good pick up FOR A TEAM THAT CAN ACTUALLY MAKE THE PLAYOFFS, like the lakers, wolves, kings, spurs. no j/k, he would be a good player, i wanted him to sign with the wolves but its ok.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

its funny.....but next year we'll still have loads of money for the top free agents.....have fun with Kaman too nice draft pick...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

House will be a good back up you can play him with Jaric and Odom if he comes back. That will help with his lack of height for at the 2g.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

House should be a good bench player for your team. He was one of my favorite players in Miami but it was too bad that he just didnt fit the team. Expect nothing at point out of him


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Hes lucky hes Mike Bibby's brother in law. If he wasnt I would have to boo him every game. Stupid ASU.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom might go back now just so he can bum weed off of Eddie....


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> its funny.....but next year we'll still have loads of money for the top free agents.....have fun with Kaman too nice draft pick...


Well thank you. I thought Kaman was a nice draft pick too. Im sure he'll be just as servicable as Mr. Grant in a couple years at a FRACTION of the price.

Also, this year your Heat had "boat loads" of money for free agents, and look where it got you. Since when was Samaki Walker a "top free agent?" Face the music. Your team got played this offseason. What will be so different next summer?


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Odom might go back now just so he can bum weed off of Eddie....


I love how you guys badmouth Lamar now that you realize he will be matched. If he plays for the Clippers he is the next Vin Baker, but if he plays for the Heat, he is the next Magic Johnson. Am I right?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Also, this year your Heat had "boat loads" of money for free agents, and look where it got you. Since when was Samaki Walker a "top free agent?" Face the music. Your team got played this offseason. What will be so different next summer?


We only went after 2 players and they both signed with us!!!We didnt have a chance at J.O. cuz the Pacers could offer more $$$,and cuz we didnt know that we had 12mill to spend until way after FA had started!The only reason we didnt sign Arenas is cuz he wanted 9+mill a year,and that was way to much for a player that could turn out to be a one year wonder!

We offered Brand an offer sheet and he signed it!He even told ESPN that he really wanted to play for Miami,and that he didnt want the Clips to match!Being the stand up guy that he is,he also said that if LA did match he looked forward to getting the Clips in the playoffs,but we ALL know he really wanted to be in Miami!!!

We also offered Odom an offer sheet,and guess what?!?!Just like Brand he signed it!!!He also told ESPN that he wants to play for Miami and that he doesnt want the Clips aka Basketball HELL to match!!!:laugh: 

We went after 2 players and they both signed with us!How the hell is that getting played?!?!:devil:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

when did i say Lamar was going to sign with the clips??

i know he'll be in a heat uniform next year...but i know that he likes smoking dope and so does Eddie House


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> We also offered Odom an offer sheet,and guess what?!?!Just like Brand he signed it!!!He also told ESPN that he wants to play for Miami and that he doesnt want the Clips aka Basketball HELL to match!!! We went after 2 players and they both signed with us!How the hell is that getting played?!?!


Can anyone be more ignorant....its so sad, its almost funny! What did you expect brand to do? Accept less money from the clippers, or get more money by signing with the heat? Its not talked as much as the odom deal, but most likely he was pulling an odom as well, just going for the money, knowing all along sterling would resign him as promised. Odom too has shown nothing to make anyone believe this charrade was ever true, no proof, no anything, and it worked...he convinced miami to sign him so that he could get more money. However, all signs point to both sticking with the clippers. If thats not getting played, i dont know what is.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

most signs from what Odom has said points to him signing with Miami

and its more of a "will Sterling be stubborn enough to sign him anyways" than "does lamar want to play in LA"


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> most signs from what Odom has said points to him signing with Miami
> 
> and its more of a "will Sterling be stubborn enough to sign him anyways" than "does lamar want to play in LA"


DUH! I could have told you that. Sterling will not let Odom go for nothing. Its all about business. You think DTS cares if Lamar will be unsatisfied playing in LA next season? NO, no he doesnt.

Read this:http://www.hoopshype.com/columns/odom_okelly.htm


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

eddie is the man. this guy was my fav player on the heat roster.

hey watever happen to ely and wilcox?


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> eddie is the man. this guy was my fav player on the heat roster.
> 
> hey watever happen to ely and wilcox?


They're still here. Ely might be starting @ center next season, and Wilcox, well, he'll be riding the pine as long as he is playing on the same team as Elton Brand.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Post that kind of garbage over on the heat board.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

eddie house has amazing ups. and he's gonna shine with the clippers. u guys got one hell of a bargain right there. 

he just didnt fit in riley's system thats all. just like miller didnt fit in urs. but look for him to hit occasional 20 point games, and im not pushing it.

he scored 61 in college once. this guy is a scoring machine if he gets in rhythm.

hope that in anyways a mini-compensation for odom.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> hope that in anyways a mini-compensation for odom.


Dont get ahead of yourself...hes still a member of the clippers, and there is nothing concrete that points to the clippers changing their tune that they have all intentions of signing him.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

correct me if im wrong. but isnt odom under the heat roster now cause he's locking up 67M of the heat's money?

just a minor technicality cause its still sterling's decision in the end.


----------

